
Rob Daviau and the legacy game revolution - Ixio
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/gaming/2016/08/rob_daviau_s_legacy_board_game_seafall.html
======
Ixio
I had never heard of this "legacy board game" concept before. Has anyone tried
that?

What stops players from writing actions on paper instead of altering their
game in order to play more than once?

